# Tale of a Betrayed Baseball Announcer



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Hank Azaria just won a lawsuit regarding copyright to this character. I nearly choked laughing, enjoy:

Gamechangers Ep 3: A Legend in the Booth with Hank Azaria as Jim Brockmire


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

It starts out a bit slow, but that just makes it even funnier.

"Oh that one's way back, I can't see the ball, it's either outta here or lost inside my wife's big fat cheating vagina"


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I love Hank. What an under appreciated talent.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I had no idea where it was going, and the next thing I knew, I had tears in my eye fom laughing.


----------

